# recommend me a polish for a one step correction



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

as the title says,iv always used menz 106fa and a green cg hex pad and it gives great results but i just fancy trying something different or maybe something that gives better results,it will be used on all different paint types and i will still be using the hex pads.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

meguiars 205


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Gtechniq P1


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

bigmc said:


> Gtechniq P1


i tried it but i really didnt get on with it


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Any reason in particular? Only ask as I thought it was really easy to use.


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> meguiars 205


thats prob what i will end up with,whats it like 2 work with in comparison with menz??


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Scholl A15 quite a good all rounder. Easy to use and no dust.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

on a par with 203s id say


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

bigmc said:


> Any reason in particular? Only ask as I thought it was really easy to use.


just thought the it dryed in really quickly,it corrected good but left lots of holograms,probaly me at fault :wall:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Menzerna 203s/PF2500. :thumb:


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

PO203S is, IMHO, one of the best one steppers. Meguiars #205 can do a lot of filling if used as a more of a correction polish. But #205 is good on cars with minimal swirls.

Scholl S17+ is also a great polish.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Festool 9000:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't own a machine polisher, but if did it will be p1, very versatile, i have used this product by hand, and is the daddie fpr use and ease and application.

Another one that i have seen in action around my area from a guy, is 3m yellow top and ultra fine blue....


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't own a machine polisher, but if did it will be p1, very versatile, i have used this product by hand, and is the daddie fpr use and ease and application.

Another one that i have seen in action around my area from a guy, is 3m yellow top and ultra fine blue....


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

The new AG radiant wax is absolutely excellent:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Porta said:


> PO203S is, IMHO, one of the best one steppers. *Meguiars #205 can do a lot of filling if used as a more of a correction polish*. But #205 is good on cars with minimal swirls.
> 
> Scholl S17+ is also a great polish.


does it? never found it to fill if worked long enough, and IPA'd after


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> does it? never found it to fill if worked long enough, and IPA'd after


Sometimes IPA is not enough. You have to use panel wipe/silicon remover to remove it. A Florida detailer left the car in the sun for a couple of hours and it was also enough; he throw away a gallon of it.

This is also not specified for Meguiars. I know people who also got proper filling from Scholl S3+, who finished out flawless but after a solvent wipe down the real surface came out. 3M Fast cut+ is also a big filler.

But all the products above are, if used properly, very good.

Filling, intional or unintional, is a subject who is very interesting and should be discussed - but not in this thread. Sorry for going off topic.

intentional or unintentin


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

Squadrone Rosso said:


> The new AG radiant wax is absolutely excellent:thumb:


i use it everyday at work,it really is a great product


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

203S for me. Cuts great, finishes great! 

I'm keen to try scholl S17+ next, I'm just about out of my 203S.


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Menzerna Power Finish gets my vote as a one stepper.


----------



## calinsanchez (Apr 6, 2010)

S17+ and spider sandwich


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

One step correction = Scholl Concepts

S17+ or S3 :thumb:


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

cheers everyone,still no better of as there is to much choice


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

-damon- said:


> cheers everyone,still no better of as there is to much choice


lucky you didn't ask for wax recommendations! :lol:

Just seems its out of S17+ and 203S.....


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Scholl A15,thats avery good AIO.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Scholl A15 here too. Megs 205 is a nicer finishing polish, but A15 cuts a little better.

See this 911 which I did with A15:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=228838


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

type[r]+ said:


> lucky you didn't ask for wax recommendations! :lol:
> 
> Just seems its out of S17+ and 203S.....


i just use colly for the winter and swissvax onyx for the summer,not the most expensive but im happy with them :thumb:


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

RussZS said:


> Scholl A15 here too. Megs 205 is a nicer finishing polish, but A15 cuts a little better.
> 
> See this 911 which I did with A15:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=228838


cheers think i will give Scholl A15 a bash then


----------



## dschia (Sep 21, 2008)

My vote goes to Menz powerfinish


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Scholl A15 here too. Megs 205 is a nicer finishing polish, but A15 cuts a little better.
> 
> See this 911 which I did with A15:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=228838


He Russ what pad would you go for with A15?

I have S17+ and S3 Gold, i used the spider sanny pad with the S17+ but i think its to big as i find i cant apply the right pressure across the pad so i was going to go with a smaller pad. I think the one i got was 185mm?!

What i was wondering, instead of me wrecking all my 3m pads i would like to go with a specific Scholl pad for A15 and S3, any ideas mate as there are now loads to choose from on shinearama :doublesho


----------

